# S.F. Cable Car Closure



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 28, 2010)

Phase Two of the California Cable Car Infrastructure Improvement Project will require the closure of the California Cable Car Line for six months, beginning in January, 2011.

Railway Age: MUNI cable car line to close for six months

Muni Notice: SFMTA kicks off California Street Cable Car Infrastructure Improvement Project

Also, in April 2010 Willa Johnson became only the second grip PERSON in cable car history...

New Cable Car Grip Person Adds Name to History Books

"...Johnson failed in her first attempt—as do approximately 80 percent of all applicants who take the month-long training course. Demanding and unforgiving, gripping a cable car requires jet fighter pilot-type skills: arm, hand and upper body strength, mental and physical coordination and the confidence and determination of a bull rider. The majority of those who fail in their first attempt do not return for a second. Johnson did."


----------

